

Verizon’s Memo To Staff On Alleged NSA Data Requests - simba-hiiipower
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/06/06/read-verizons-memo-to-staff-on-data-requests/tab/print/?mg=blogs-wsj&url=http%253A%252F%252Fblogs.wsj.com%252Fdigits%252F2013%252F06%252F06%252Fread-verizons-memo-to-staff-on-data-requests

======
simba-hiiipower
pretty brilliant in addressing the issue head-on while not confirming or
denying any of it (and thus violating the terms of the order)

